# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Grafting

## Jon

I had 3 cells hatch today from the first lot of grafting we did.
I saw one of the queens on a frame and she was nice and black like her ma, the queen in colony 33.
We have another 9 cells in various stages of development on the go.
There is another in a nuc which has not hatched yet and it should be out tomorrow at the latest if it is going to hatch.
Tim took 5 cells on Sunday and he was on the phone half an hour ago to say that all 5 of his had hatched in apideas.
I had to rearrange the frames in the cell raising colony (31) today, putting the empty comb from the top brood box with the grafts below the excluder and moving the lower brood combs above, so I took the opportunity to graft some from that one as well.
No sign of queen cells in the lower box which was nice.

----------

